# Chalk up another blue for Team Paradise...



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Rip line continues to produce! Green water has invaded most of our waters but fishing rip lines all day instead of live baiting tuna isn't a bad consolation prize, as you can see.

Also, here is a link to our latest video:


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet video!!!!!!


----------



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Very cool video. Lot's of different camera angles and lots of fishing action! I'm curious, what kind of cameras are you using? the gaff-cam is a pretty cool idea. The mixing of the video and blends to different camera angles is professional - who's doing your video editing? you or a pro friend? Great work on the blue. You definitely put your customers on the fish.


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Great video...Hows that gaf camera treating yall?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice!!! Thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

kmo said:


> I'm curious, what kind of cameras are you using? the gaff-cam is a pretty cool idea. The mixing of the video and blends to different camera angles is professional - who's doing your video editing? you or a pro friend? Great work on the blue. You definitely put your customers on the fish.


All video is shot with the gopro cameras. They are very user-friendly, and allow for a large margin of error. If there's one thing you can count on, especially during tournaments, it's a camera or camera-user malfunction. With no zoom to mess up or lens cover to take off, you can pretty much hand the camera to anyone and say "just point it at the fish" and you'll get good footage boatside. Woody does all the editing himself with Adobe Premier. Thanks for the positive reinforcement!


----------

